# My Brilliant Birthday Present



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well it's been confirmed.  I'm getting a baby girl for my birthday!!   

I got the call on my mobile at work from our SW, the panel had gone really well and everyone thinks it is a really good match.  Because it is such a distance they have booked us into a holiday cottage from this Sunday, the planning meeting will be on Monday and we will either meet her that day or the next which will be my birthday.

So one of the best birthday presents ever.  I only say one of because Junior came to our house for the first time on my birthday two years ago.  It's obviously a good time of the year for me.

Thanks for all your good wishes folks.  My stomach has been churning all day but it was definitely worth the wait.

Will chat more tomorrow night to those are in the chat room.

love
Cindy


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bl**dy brilliant, well done Cindy, Congratulations to the 3 of you (soon to be 4)

Fiona


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

WOW Cindy!

What a way to be celebrating your birthday, just knew everything would work out for all 3 of you, so happy for you I could cry, must be my age!!

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Well done to you all Cindy and family. What a fantastic birthday present for you. I'm sure you are all over the moon.

LOL K


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY great news cindy   

kj x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fantastic news Cindy - what a birthday present.

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeh Cindy fantastic news many congratulations love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Cindy  
Hope everything goes well and you have a real special birthday.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic News Cindy and Family  

Have a fab meeting next week 

xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

What fantastic news!! yiiiippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee

it has made my birthday really special to know that you got the 'go ahead' to meet your new wee one for _your_ birthday.

Congratulations

magenta xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

all i will say is               

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

And slightly belated congratulations from me too.  Can't wait to hear more about your little girl as you get to know her.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Brilliant news Cindy.......what a birthday to remember!!!

Julia x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Fantastic news Cindy 

Congratulations and wow what a day to remember!

love

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wonderful news Cindy - I am delighted.  Soon your family will be complete and you will have your pigeon pair


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy this is absolutely fantastic news hun i'm sooooo pleased for you all

pam xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations, what a lovely birthday present


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Great news, Cindy.  Have a fab birthday.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

How fantastic and what a wonderful birthday present for you.

Have you told X yet?  If so how has he reacted?

So chuffed for you, Lee and X

Hope we can get together in the summer to see your extended family.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

So pleased to hear your great news Cindy...have the best Birthday!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Spoke to you tonight Cindy on chat.. but just wanted to add to this thread.  Many many congrats... I am so happy for you.

C xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

awww Cindy that is great news - can't wait to hear all about your first meeting.
lucky lucky lady 

hope it all goes wonderfully for you all.

LB
X

ps - and a holiday cottage too!!


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

What a fabby birthday present!!  HUGE congrats to you all, I am really chuffed and excited for you!

T x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

What great News Cindy!  

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WHOLE FAMILY  

Kimmy xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news Cindy - well done!


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Cindy
Hope everything goes well for you all over the next couple of weeks.  

Happy Birthday for Tuesday, will certainly be very special.

Can't wait to hear all about it.
Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone.

Have posted on the main thread.

love
Cindy


----------

